# Fracture Care



## demorrison (Mar 6, 2014)

When is it valid to charge a fracture care CPT along with the E/M code for the ER? I'm being told that I should be charging the fracture care codes as well as the E/M codes for the professional and facility billing, but that seems like double billing to me. Any thoughts? Thank you very much!


----------



## coderbeth (Mar 6, 2014)

*fracture care*

I use a 57 modifer on the E/M and code the fracture treatment code along with it.


----------



## demorrison (Mar 6, 2014)

what is considered fracture care? or rather, what do they have to document for it to be coded as fracture care? thank you!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Fracture Care Follies*

Fracture care in the ED has been debated for years. In auditing EDs I see fracture care coding all over the place. A lot of terms are thrown around like Definitive Care, Restorative Care, Palliative Care. If anyone is intersted, give me your E and I'll send you a presentation I've done for a couple of AAPC chapters. I might also touch on it when I present in Nashville.

Jim S.


----------



## deannamay (Mar 24, 2014)

*E/M with CPT*

Need a modifier that will work for state insurance for an E/M level and a Frax w/o manipulation. Already have the 25 on the level but the 54, that the physician is circling, is denying. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## deannamay (Mar 24, 2014)

For Jim S: Yes please!

deanna.may@eamc.org


----------



## rhendrix (Apr 15, 2014)

Jim, can you please forward your presentation to robin.hendrix@hhchealth.org

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy R Parent (Apr 17, 2014)

Jim, wish I was hearing you in Nashville! 

I would love your sending to me:  Nparent@cmc-nh.org.

Thank you!


----------



## monigiraldo (Apr 17, 2014)

*Fracture*



jimbo1231 said:


> Fracture care in the ED has been debated for years. In auditing EDs I see fracture care coding all over the place. A lot of terms are thrown around like Definitive Care, Restorative Care, Palliative Care. If anyone is intersted, give me your E and I'll send you a presentation I've done for a couple of AAPC chapters. I might also touch on it when I present in Nashville.
> 
> Jim S.



Can  you please let me see the presentation? Thank you


----------



## drflowers1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Can you please forward your presentation to dflowers@ochsner.org?  Thanks


----------

